# Question/Comment



## Althea789 (Apr 12, 2013)

I posted a new thread and titled it with the question "Are all husbands cowards?"

A moderator (Sweet pea) went in and changed the title of my post with no explanation to me. I sent Sweet pea a PM asking why this happened. The message was deleted, with no response. I feel that I at least deserve an explanation as to why a moderator felt the need to go in and edit what I wrote (the title)

I feel like this was really over the top especially considering some of the really crazy things some other people are posting on this forum. I am likely going to delete everything and not take part in this group any longer as a result of this.

BTW-I tried changing the title of my post myself to something different and it only changed the one at the top.

I don't appreciate being censored like this for something so minor, and with no explanation. We do have freedom of speech in this country-no?


----------



## Althea789 (Apr 12, 2013)

Update:

I did get a response, so I guess my PM was not deleted.

Sweet pea responded: "You stated that all men are cowards. That is a sexist statement."

The fact is, I did not state all men are cowards. My question was taken out of context.

Another fact is, there are numerous sexist statements all over this forum. 

Why was I singled out?


----------



## Althea789 (Apr 12, 2013)

Interesting that the thread just below this was locked.


----------



## Chris H. (Jan 27, 2007)

Please read our forum rules:

http://talkaboutmarriage.com/general-relationship-discussion/2117-forum-rules-please-read-first.html

Rule #1 specifically addresses this. We do not allow posts / threads that promote sexist ideas. Your thread title clearly violated that rule.

The fact is, no one likes to be generalized about, whether it's a man, woman, certain ethnicity, or nationality. 

Threads that encourage discussion of stereotypes are very likely to inflame emotions and usually wind up getting locked because of this.

Sweatpea was actually being nice leaving the thread up. A lot of times, I will delete the whole thread when it has a title like that.

We enforce these rules to maintain a supportive community on TAM. Granted, we don't catch every violation, so please use the "report post" feature to let us know if you see something that is a violation of our forum rules.


----------

